# terra vega



## Su_Man (Jan 25, 2008)

My plants are two weeks old .

I have terra vega  fertilizer but i dont know how to use it (when i can use it?) .
Is not to fast for fertilizing?

Please help .


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 26, 2008)

Need a bit more info to advise. Are you growing in soil or hydro. If soil, does it contain nutrients already ?


----------



## Su_Man (Jan 27, 2008)

In standard garden soil (ph 5,5 - 6,5) .

I found the table http://canna.com/site/dhtml/images/products/terra_growschedule.jpg


I dont understend why it said 1-3 week (vegetative grow) light is 12 h a day ?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Jan 28, 2008)

hmm that is an odd chart you have there lol


----------

